# AFX Custom Eight set



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I picked up this set, incomplete, at a tag sale. I was looking through Bob Beers book to find some information on it. My set is marked 1981 set number 10053. The closest to it that I can find in the book is 1983 set number 20001. Anyone have more info on it? What chassis should be under the cars. The picture shows two chrome Corvette "A" Production. Again, the book shows the Vettes were only made 1974-78



Marty


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Check out that script! I've seen a lot of sets in my time and have never seen that set, much less that font or styling on an AFX. It just screams early 80s though. Looks rare to me! Cool!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Chrome red and chrome blue on the box?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i like the #11 and #41 cars, wish they made them


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Was this one of the sets produced in Canada? Maybe a Canadian release?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Marty said:


> I picked up this set, incomplete, at a tag sale. I was looking through Bob Beers book to find some information on it. My set is marked 1981 set number 10053. The closest to it that I can find in the book is 1983 set number 20001. Anyone have more info on it? What chassis should be under the cars. The picture shows two chrome Corvette "A" Production. Again, the book shows the Vettes were only made 1974-78
> 
> 
> 
> Marty


It's "Just" an odd-ball piece-o-junk Marty....
I'll take it off yer hands for $5 ... (RUNNING 4 Cover!!! LOL!! :thumbsup::wave

GREAT SCORE!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

TUFFONE said:


> Was this one of the sets produced in Canada? Maybe a Canadian release?


I believe it is a Canadian release, but the price sticker is from a hobby shop here in Ohio.

Marty


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm no help to ya Brother, to bad it doesn't say on the box what chassis it came with. I do like that _CustomEight_ font.

Might be cool to shoot pictures of the box and send them to Bob. I'm sure he'd be happy to get any info on any car or set he can get.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Judging from the graphics the chassis should be Non-mag AFX chassis. When Magna-Tractions came out the put that all over the covers. The earlier transition sets, those with old pin and clip track and AFX cars, had very different graphics.

Tom


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

swamibob said:


> Judging from the graphics the chassis should be Non-mag AFX chassis. When Magna-Tractions came out the put that all over the covers. The earlier transition sets, those with old pin and clip track and AFX cars, had very different graphics.
> 
> Tom


It's dated 1981. Non mag were long gone. I was thinking Mag or G-Plus or Super Mag.

Marty


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Marty said:


> It's dated 1981. Non mag were long gone. I was thinking Mag or G-Plus or Super Mag.
> 
> Marty


yea I missed that in your first post. Hmmm, by 1981 they were pretty much done. I believe the Super Magna Traction chassis was the last regular production chassis at that time. 

We might need Mr. Beers to speak up on this one. 

Tom


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here are the instructions that were in the set. No mention of what kind of cars



Marty


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know if this is the correct set or not, but on wikipedia this is listed.

10041 1981 corvette challenge (2) Chromed Corvettes AFX Magna-traction 8' 6"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_AFX#List_of_Aurora.2FAFX_Slot_Car_Sets_.281971-1983.29.5B13.5D

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> I don't know if this is the correct set or not, but on wikipedia this is listed.
> 
> 10041 1981 corvette challenge (2) Chromed Corvettes AFX Magna-traction 8' 6"
> 
> ...


Close, but the Custom Eight set is listed further down on that page.

20001 1982 Custom Eight (2) Chromed Corvettes AFX Magna-traction 6' 6"

It says 6' 6" instead of 8' 6', but that is probably a typo on wikipedia.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in any case, they are both listed as having two(2) Chrome Corvettes on AFX Magnatraction chassis.
is that not the basic question?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> Close, but the Custom Eight set is listed further down on that page.
> 
> 20001 1982 Custom Eight (2) Chromed Corvettes AFX Magna-traction 6' 6"
> 
> It says 6' 6" instead of 8' 6', but that is probably a typo on wikipedia.


I was going by the number on the box 10041. I also would not be surprised if they used the same insert for different but similar sets. Who knows what is correct for sure? Glad you found that one.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> in any case, they are both listed as having two(2) Chrome Corvettes on AFX Magnatraction chassis.
> is that not the basic question?


Yes sir, you got that right.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Marty, nice set*

In 1981 the catalog only goes to set #10052. To call it Canadian is funny because ALL sets were made in Canada in 1981-83. This would be uncataloged and I think the car scene on the cover is similar in style to the one on the Rebel Charger box art from the same period. In 1982 this set below was cataloged. Note the similarities.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

about time!
where you been?
touring the country again?
LOL
good to see you helping as always


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ya know Bob I have heard some people say good and bad about your book, and what's in it. I heard good and bad about every book. I don't have your book or any other, and I "NEED" to get it. My response to the naysayers is, "You go find every item AURORA, TOMY made from day one and put together a book. Find every item, every part number, every color, every variation, where it was made, where it was released, what was in each set, report the correct chassis stamping's, colors, materials, packaging, and make sure you don't miss a thing, and you publish a book. Till then shut the hell up. 

Speaking of your book can I buy one right from you and how much?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Ya know Bob I have heard some people say good and bad about your book, and what's in it. I heard good and bad about every book. I don't have your book or any other, and I "NEED" to get it. My response to the naysayers is, "You go find every item AURORA, TOMY made from day one and put together a book. Find every item, every part number, every color, every variation, where it was made, where it was released, what was in each set, report the correct chassis stamping's, colors, materials, packaging, and make sure you don't miss a thing, and you publish a book. Till then shut the hell up.
> 
> Speaking of your book can I buy one right from you and how much?


Bob is selling them on ebay right now. 181854459143


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, ms...... I know you can't please everyone and opinions abound. Keep in mind rjafx that my book ends in 1983 when Aurora did. IE, no Tomy. Bob


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Well crapola Bob ..... Get busy and get a TOMY book done so I can bitch about it. Better yet set it up on line, and charge me a fee to go onto the website so I can bitch about it. No really an online book would be great, and I'd pay to be a member of the website that contained it. That way it could be updated at any time. Oh and to be honest I'd not bitch about it.....There is no one man that can know everything......I doubt there are ten that could know 75% of went on with just AURORA AFX let alone what came before and after.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

RJAFX, you can buy my book and it is $30.00 plus $5.95 priority shipping and you can pay by MO or PPFandF. Thanks for asking. Bob the slot car collector, not Bob the Author or webmaster


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bud's HO Sells his own TOMY Book...at least he did


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bud's- Tomy Collectors book $10.49 w/Free Shipping> http://stores.budshocars.com/buds-h...-guide-to-collecting-tomy-ho-scale-slot-cars/


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Sell me the AFX section for $14.95 plus shipping......lol.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

This set is in the 1983 catalog. US set 20001, Canadian set 20401. It lists 2 AFX Magna-Traction cars in the contents, and the title says "The perfect introduction to model racing...with Magna-Traction cars"


----------

